# I need Catalog's w/ smoking supplies and equipment.



## masonman1345 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey fellow smoker's, I have been surfing the net looking for good catalogs that offer a wide range of seasonins and equipment. I have yet had any luck in finding a good one on my own. I'am most interested in smokehouse equipment ie Jerky, sausage hams etc. If anyone knows where i can find such a catalog please let me know.  Thank you, Masonman


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 5, 2011)

Not sure if there is an all-in-one inclusive catalog due to the large range of smoker types, and equiptment. Best bet is to search for one thing at a time, like "seasonings or spices", "BBQ tools", ect.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 5, 2011)

Maybe one of us should make a list of suppliers and make it a WIKI.


----------



## masonman1345 (Jan 5, 2011)

A WIKI would be cool, and i'am not really trying to find the perfect catalog. I would be willing to get anything that is usefull. I'am making plans of building a trus stand alone smokehouse soon. I have been smoking using a charcoal smoker with an electric grill on the inside with wood chips. Works great but i'am ready to move up.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 5, 2011)

Google "The Sausage Maker Inc." They have a web page and they will also send you their catalogs if you sign up for them online. I get them every few months. Lots of different stuff on there from spices, seasonings, equipment etc.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 5, 2011)

masonman1345 said:


> A WIKI would be cool, and i'am not really trying to find the perfect catalog. I would be willing to get anything that is usefull. I'am making plans of building a trus stand alone smokehouse soon. I have been smoking using a charcoal smoker with an electric grill on the inside with wood chips. Works great but i'am ready to move up.


Well then..what you need is the book Titled: Meat Smoking and Smokehouse Design

By Stanley,Adam and Robert Marianski.  IBSN 978-0-9824267-0-8

It has all the things you ask for. Got mine at Amazon.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 5, 2011)

It would be nice to have one but there is no real list of all the stuff you need. Maybe that's what we are for I guess. Now you need a smoker and then a few thermo-meter thingies. Then you need maybe a good set of gloves, maybe some descent platters. Now I could go on and on but you will walk into most hardware stores or sports stores maybe Homeless depot or Lowe's. Heck you can go to Academy or Gander Mt's. they all have just about everything that you need.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 5, 2011)

Here are a few good sources for spice, kits, and also equipment.

Just click the link to view their site...

Midwestern Research

The Sausage Maker


Allied-Kenco


Butcher-Packer


The Sausage Source


Meat Processing Products


My Spice Sage


Columbia Spice Imports


Conyeager Spice Company


Old World Spice & Seasonings


Pepper Pilot Barbecue & Spice Co


Syracuse Casing Co.

The Spicy Sausage

The Planters Seed & Spice Company


----------

